# Oyster Mushroom Recipes ?



## gnome (Dec 23, 2007)

Any one have good ideas for recipes with oyster mushrooms.
I am realy looking for a easy one dish type recipe that's loaded
with mushrooms.I have been making omlettes alot since the mild
flavor of the egg does not over power the mushrooms flavor.
I have lots of them coming now and am looking for a few ideas
that will not dilute there flavor since I love it so much.:beer:


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

you can do a nice mushroom crustini.

sweat some shallots
add mushrooms

degalze with redwine and veal stock reduction (1/2 1/2 then reduced by 1/2)
mount with a nice herb butter 
place ontop of toasted sliced of a bageutte

so good. I love em.


----------



## gnome (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't have all that stuff but you did give me a good idea.
I do have butter,oyster mushrooms and some fresh italian rools.
I'll make mushroom butter in stead of herb butter for rolls and
bagles and see how it goes.Sure love those mushrooms,um um.
Thanks for the in put bud.:beer:


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I make a mushroom barley soup with a mix of shrooms includng oyster...
really easy, Onion, shrooms, stock or water, tamari, wine or cooking sherry... gets tons of raves.


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

Sounds good GhettoRacingKid this is one version I use a lot;

Saute mushrooms in garlic butter, deglaze with white wine, reduce by half and add some heavy cream. Bubble for a couple of mins and pour over any toasted bread, brioche is great. When seasoning go light on the salt and generous with cracked black pepper. Finish with grilled grated parmesan.


Oyster mushrooms are great in risotto, any mushrooms are for that matter. I like to finish it with a little truffle oil, rocket (I think its known as arugula in the USA) and parmesan shavings.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

mmm yes mushroom risotto.
Or in a cream sauce over pasta
Or in a butter sauce with a good rare steak
Or even tempura style with a sweet chilli dressing for something different
yummers
You're lucky - we struggle to get any here - enjoy!


----------

